# Bally Total Fitness Files for Bankruptcy



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

NEW YORK (Reuters) – Bally Total Fitness Holding Corp, which operates 347 health clubs serving more than 3.1 million customers, filed for bankruptcy protection for the second time in 17 months, and put itself up for sale. The Chicago-based company and more than 40 affiliates filed for Chapter 11 protection with the U.S. bankruptcy court [...]

*Read More...*


----------

